# Today is my annivesary... and I'm really sad



## littletingoddes (Oct 21, 2006)

My husband and I have been having problems the past few weeks. I first posted about it here. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f96...ent-38177.html

He's still barely talking to me, and still doesn't wear his wedding ring. Today is our 11th wedding anniversary. He didn't say a word to me this morning, and when he left for work, he slammed the door.

I was going to give this until the end ot the year, to make a decision, but I think what happened today helped make the decision for me. This is probably going to be our last anniversary.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sorry





I wonder what's going on his mind.

Are you going to give him a card?


----------



## sproutwings (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're having marriage issues. I'm in the same boat. My husband moved out almost a month ago.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sorry - everyone - that is having problems with your marriages. My fiance and I fight like crazy - we always have. It's not usually anything serious. We've only been in a few "major" fights. We both agree that that is what makes us work though. We don't let things build up and we just get it out and get it over with. Sometimes I have my doubts about us...but I'm just going with it. I totally feel for you though. Relationships are so tough.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this.

I think your husband is being extremely childish and immature (from what you've posted). And, I think that you deserve better.

As sad as this is...wouldn't it be nice to have some "peace" in your house??

Here's a big (((hug))). Everything will work out.


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 22, 2006)

i'm sorry to hear that. i hope things will work out for u.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 22, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are still having so many problems! I really don't know what else to say... please come here and rant all you need to though. I know how hard it is going through marriage problems you definately need to know you have someone to talk too!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this! Have you considered marriage counseling first, or is he not willing to go? He does seem rather childish, and I'm sure you deserve better than that. We're definitely here for you whenever you need us!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this. Hope you feel better. My best wishes.


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. I really hope things work out for you. You will get through this and be a stronger person for it. You have our support


----------



## Angie2006 (Oct 22, 2006)

That's sad. I hope it all works out. I ended my relationship about 3 months ago....ON our anniversary, only we weren't married and not together 10 years. I'm getting dangerously close to 40 and it looks like I'll see menopause before an engagement ring. It just seems to the world today thinks marriage is nothing serious.....just disposable. Have trouble, throw it away, who cares, there's someone else...it's really dis-heartening.

Best wishes


----------



## mintesa (Oct 22, 2006)

oh im sorry





i still hope that he will wake up. this is very very childish.

*HUGS*


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 22, 2006)

i'm so sorry that you are going through such heartache.


----------



## han (Oct 22, 2006)

wow sorry to hear things hasnt got any better and i know it isnt easy to make a decision on ending a marraige maybe you walking out might be what it takes to adjust his attitude like a seperation some times people dont realize what they have or how much it means to them until there about to lose it or it's gone i wish you the best..


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry that there hasn't been improvements in your marriage.

I second with Aquilah on seeking marriage counseling if you would still like to work on your marriage.

Him still not wearing his wedding ring.. it's so immature and childish.

We're here for you


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry. -hug-

HE needs to grow up and stop being so childish..


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry that your sad... just follow your heart and remember that everything happens for a reason (even though it seems so messed up) ..

I hope things get better for you!


----------



## jessimau (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry he's still being such a jerk. My advice before (in the other thread) was based on a quick fix, but obviously he has bigger issues. You deserve to be treated better than he's treating you and honestly, it sounds like he has anger management problems at the least. If he's willing to go to couples' counseling, give it a try. If not, you could go on your own to prepare yourself. I wish you strength to handle the difficult choices you have to make now.

One of my friends is contemplating ending her marriage right now because her husband hasn't been trying for some time now. Problems have been looming, but she's been trying to make it work anyway. The problem is, one person doing all thr work still can't make a relationship succeed.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm sorry...I wish you the best...

My husband hasn't worn his wedding ring since the day we got married, and I could care less. He says it itches him. Uh-huh. If I took off my ring he'd freak. Go figure.


----------



## selene (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd say what concerns me the most (creating ugly public scenes doesn't promote a feeling of warm-fuzzy, either) is how he utilizes your daughter to communicate with you (when he is angry, lashing out). I am afraid this is simply a glimpse of things to come should the marriage end in divorce, and that won't be healthy for your daughter (not that this is healthy "now"). He sounds like he is very manipulative... I wish you all the luck in the world in getting through this.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 8, 2006)

I am sorry things are not going so well for you. I hope it all gets better.


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 9, 2006)

I am not married yet, but I only hope you and your husband can work it out especially since you have a little girl.

My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## charish (Nov 13, 2006)

that's awful. sounds like to me he has a lot of growing up to do still. And may have other problems too. (anger management). Is he stressed a lot from work? He's being really childish about this and should just get over it and talk to you. I can understand if he was having a bad day, but this still going on isn't right. I feel so bad for you. and on your anniversary. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 13, 2006)

I suggest taking a break and getting out of your house if possible. Or asking him to go take a break and stay with a friend or family. You could make a pro/con list to help you see if this 11 year partnership can be mended or if each of you will truly benefit from a divorce......but the space away from each other lets you think without being so pissed off. Hope this helps and isn't frustrating Never an easy decision, but I hope the very best for you and your family.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 13, 2006)

so sorry to hear that ((hugs))


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I hope you feel better. *HUGS*


----------



## missnadia (Nov 20, 2006)

There's a really good support community at LoveShack.org (sorry I can't post URLs cause im a newbie). It's a community of very knowledgeable people about life and relationships.. Check it out, they'll let you rant for years. I'm sorry about your marriage, hopefully you'll be able to patch things up.


----------

